# Intravesical BCG ICD 9 code



## alexander (Feb 25, 2010)

Should the ICD 9 Code for the Intravesical administration of BCG for Bladder CA be a V code or the code for the Bladder CA? I am ok with the CPT codes, but I am seeing mixed info for the ICD 9 code. Please, if anyone provides an answer, please provider a reference also. Appreciate the help.:


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 25, 2010)

BCG is immunotherapy and is administered intravesically for bladder ca.  Therefore your first listed dx is the V58.xx code for the administration of immunotherapy.  This code is first-listed only allowed, you then use your bladder ca code second.  For a reference go to the drug book and look up BCG where it will list this as immunotherapy, and the ICD-9 guidelines on how to code for immunotherapy.


----------

